# Adoption and US Citizenship



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi All: I'm a US Citizen long time PI resident. I have adopted my wife's son and am now looking at how to get him US citizenship. Also, I want to be able to claim him as a dependent on taxes. 
Has anyone worked through this?
Open to any suggestions or pointers.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I adopted but from the in-laws so you have a different situation here's a link on this subject US Embassy Manila adoptions


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am working through this now but just started. The big issue for us is we live in Philippines and will not live in the USA.
This page also helps





FAQ: Child Citizenship Act of 2000


FAQ: Child Citizenship Act of 2000




travel.state.gov





From what I can tell the final step is to bring child to USA for interview to obtain passport and citizenship.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

amcan13 said:


> I am working through this now but just started. The big issue for us is we live in Philippines and will not live in the USA.
> This page also helps
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is as far as I got into it, and then I posted here hoping. I'll keep digging and I'll post if I find anything useful. Thanks


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I adopted but from the in-laws so you have a different situation here's a link on this subject US Embassy Manila adoptions


Thanks for the reply. I'll check out the Embassy docs.


----------

